# More to come



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Beach buggy picture will come, more to follow.


(Ward....I Sell you my rack......)


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Wanna give it to me? I promise I'll take good care of it. JK. Whatcha gonna do for a new on if you sell that one right now? And if you do get a new rack, I'm gonna wanna know where you got it from. I know you know the guy to talk to about this. PM or call me if you know a good custom rack builder. This time tomorrow, I'll be on the beach soaking bait.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Quick question,I run something simular to those racks pictured but I put it in the rear receiver and it only holds rods.Do you guys put your rods in the rack after you cast it out and wait for the bite?Mine's used only for holding rods while retieing,changing bait,getting another beer,...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have seen some fish from the rack if they park close to the water but most time Sand spikes are used.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Samurai said:


> Quick question,I run something simular to those racks pictured but I put it in the rear receiver and it only holds rods.Do you guys put your rods in the rack after you cast it out and wait for the bite?Mine's used only for holding rods while retieing,changing bait,getting another beer,...


All depends. I have a receiver on the front and the rear. If the weather is snotty out and I want to warm up or stay relatively dry, I have it in front and watch the rods in the rack...otherwise, as Shooter says, they go in sand spikes.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah that's pretty much how we do it.Sand or Rock spikes.
BTW Stripasaurus does some nice work.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*depends on how lazY I get....*

Ive been known to keep them in the rack from titme to time when Im trying to remain pretty mobile. If the weather is shotty or the bugs might be really bad. But for the most part I stick to the spikes.

One thing though, it lets you know sometimes just how strong fish are when one of those things take off and you about to fall asleep in the truck. I didnt hear my clicker one afternoon but felt the rod rocking back and fourth from a black tip.


----------

